# Naruto Chapter 430 Spoiler Thread



## Hiroshi (Dec 22, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 430 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday. Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*


Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent times. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -FitzChivalry and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## Seishin (Dec 24, 2008)

*Another links*

1

2

3


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Dec 24, 2008)

ok delete the other two, this trans is tweaked to minimize confusion.

ナルト帰還(くまどりナルトに巻物、4代目に似た羽織り)
naruto goes back (looks shaded on a scroll, he has a cape like the 4th)
ナルト、あまりの惨劇に場所わからず
naruto can't recognize the place due to all the destruction
イルカ、シカマル親子、チョウジ親子、キバ親子は生きてる
iruka, shikamaru (father son) chouji (father son) kiba (mother son) are alive
カカシは1コマだけで生死わからず
kakashi...still not sure but he's in 1 panel.
ヒアシは留守だったみたい
hiashi was away from the town (or on patrol, not sure...)
綱手が創造再生してカツユに全チャクラを渡したから皆助かった模様(額マーク無くなる)
Tsuande has used souzouzaisei and given all her chakra to katsuya to help everyone (the mark on her forehead is gone)
閻魔が豆ペイン食べて豆ペイン復活
Enma [death king jutsu NOT the monkey) eats 'bean' Pein (probably asura) who then comes back to life
天道に全チャクラ集めたのはリスク高く、コナンが看ると言っている
gathering all the chakra in tendou was risky, konan offers to treat him
豆ペインが綱手襲うもナルト瞬殺
'bean pain' goes after Tsunade but naruto kills him instantly.
4代目、ジライヤと重なる背中
He has the 4th and Jiraiya super imposed on his back (like training for the FSR I assume)
最後にナルト、ケリつけてやる！
Final page is naruto 'let's finish this'

picture has Pain saying "you saved me a lot of time by coming here"


----------



## Yatagarasu (Dec 24, 2008)

> Enma eats 'bean' Pein who then comes back to life



*The Spoiler guy named the Asura Realm "Bean Pain" because his head looked like a bean (we didn't know he was the Asura Realm then). Enma is the summon of Hell Realm. So Hell Realm ressurected Asura Realm through the summon.*


----------



## vered (Dec 24, 2008)

*the rest of his sentences that were already translated by Brucelee:*


ビジュアルは思ったとおりですね。4代目に似た衣装がいいかな。
最初から仙人モードです。クリリンをやられた時のゴクウ並の強さです。
蛙的には先代を超えたらしいです。
影分身じゃないです。
ちなみにヒナタと一緒にいるコウって誰か知ってます？
見たことないです。しかもサクラと一緒にこれまた見たことない白眼キャラが。
両方男です。ヒナタと一緒にいるのはヒアシ様、ハナビ様の留守中に何かあったら私の恥だと。サクラと一緒にいるの、すごいよペインを一撃でとか。ていうか、ハナビはそもそもヒナタの妹じゃない？
ガマはブンタにガマケン、みどりの蛙にナルトが呼ぶ蛙のよんひき
ゴメン、ヒアシとハナビは留守で、ヒナタの護衛係みたいな奴の言葉です。
ペインやったのはナルトです。サクラと一緒にいる日向はナルトすげーって言ってます。
いやたぶん無駄なザコキャラかと。。
カカシは埋まったままです。
そういえば、前にも神羅天征は使ったみたいです。コナンが前のときより5人(天道以外)の回復が遅いと。で、紙分身やめて私が看ると。

*here are the translations to the sentences by Brucelee*



> ビジュアルは思ったとおりですね。4代目に似た衣装がいいかな。
> The visuals are like I thought they would be. If I say 'Clothes like the 4th' will you get it?
> 最初から仙人モードです。クリリンをやられた時のゴクウ並の強さです。
> 蛙的には先代を超えたらしいです
> ...


----------



## calimike (Dec 24, 2008)

*From MH
boyakist4649 translated this correct text...*



KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> ok delete the other two, this trans is tweaked to minimize confusion.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



ナルト帰還(くまどりナルトに巻物、4代目に似た羽織り)
naruto goes back (looks shaded on a scroll, he has a cape like the 4th)



Naruto returns. (Naruto has the black lining around his eyes, a scroll and a cape-like garment similar to what the 4th Hokage wore.


*Spoiler*: __ 



4代目、ジライヤと重なる背中
He has the 4th and Jiraiya super imposed on his back (like training for the FSR I assume)



Naruto's back is reminiscent of the Fourth Hokage and Jiraiya's backs. (likely that the images of their backs are somewhat superimposed on each other, perhaps signifying the equality of their strengths.)



KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



ガマはブンタにガマケン、みどりの蛙にナルトが呼ぶ蛙のよんひき
[this sentence makes little sense grammatically] gama and Bunta as well as gamaken, the green frog is called by naruto's 4 frogs.



There are four frogs - Gamabunta, Gamaken, a green-frog (or perhaps referred to directly as Midori) and the frog that Naruto summons (likely Gamakichi).


----------



## vered (Dec 24, 2008)

*more info i i think,hopefully more to come:*
寝てたw
閻魔は口寄せペインがみんなを口寄せして、ガラクタ状態の豆ペインをガブガブ食べ、そして閻魔の口から豆ペイン再登場の流れでした。
ナルトの瞬殺は豆ペインが綱手に「お前などに用はない」って手からのこぎりみたいなの出しながら飛んできたのをナルトが気付き、「俺だろ！！(用があるのは)」と殴ってバラバラに。
サクラがヒルコ粉砕したとにみたいにバラバラでした。
そして、ばあちゃんは茶でも飲んでてくれと一言。 
綱手は老化してないです。なんか、え？って思った。最初から額にマーク出てないのに、暗部が額のマーク消えてるから全チャクラをカツユ通して皆にと心の中でつぶやいてた。 
死にそうではないけど、弱っているのは確か。ナルトいなかったら豆ペインに串刺しにされてたし。
ただ、火影としてお前らを倒すと心は折れてないかな。


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks to boyakist for the corrections on that last spoiler.

閻魔は口寄せペインがみんなを口寄せして、ガラクタ状態の豆ペインをガブガブ食べ、そして閻魔の口から豆ペ イン再登場の流れでした。
it went kinda like Enma (told?) Animal Pain to summon all the others,  Asura (bean) Pain who was all smashed up, was eaten by Enma, the he reappeared out of Enma's mouth.
ナルトの瞬殺は豆ペインが綱手に「お前などに用はない」って手からのこぎりみたいなの出しながら飛んできた のをナルトが気付き、「俺だろ！！(用があるのは)」と殴ってバラバラに。
naruto's instant kill was when Bean pain said to Tsunade 'I'm not interested in you' while flying at her and firing (something?) from his hand, naruto says 'It's my you're interested in, right!!' punches Asura into peices.
サクラがヒルコ粉砕したとにみたいにバラバラでした。
like when Sakura smashed Sasori's shell
そして、ばあちゃんは茶でも飲んでてくれと一言。 
then he tells 'granny' to go and drink some tea and relax
綱手は老化してないです。なんか、え？って思った。最初から額にマーク出てないのに、暗部が額のマーク消え てるから全チャクラをカツユ通して皆にと心の中でつぶやいてた。
tsuande doesn't age.  I kinda thought 'huh?'  the mark on her forehead is gone.  Anbu guys mumble (think) about the mark being gone and how all her chakra is going through Katsuya.
死にそうではないけど、弱っているのは確か。ナルトいなかったら豆ペインに串刺しにされてたし 。
ただ、火影としてお前らを倒すと心は折れてないかな。
She's not dying but very weak.  If naruto wasn't there she would have been skewered


----------



## vered (Dec 24, 2008)

another line from the spoiler guy regarding SM:

そういや分身しながら修業してヒントを得たところから、いきなり仙人モードか。普通に読み過ごしてたわ。次回は戦闘だから仙人モード覚えた核心はどこかでやってほしいな。

*more from him regarding the frogs:*

   いまはエバレできないけどカラーはブンタにガマケンに緑の刀二本携えたブンタ、ガマケンサイズの蛙。ナルトはブンタの頭の上に乗った蛙の上に乗ってる。ブンキチ？
もとい、二本の刀携えた緑蛙でした。 
フカサクも一緒です。


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2008)

Lines left out by bruce's trans.

ちなみにヒナタと一緒にいるコウって誰か知ってます？見たことないです。しかもサクラと一緒にこれまた見たことない白眼キャラが。
By the way, who is that guy with Hinata? Never seen him before. The guy with Sakura has a byakugan in a state or form never seen before.

両方男です。ヒナタと一緒にいるのはヒアシ様、ハナビ様の留守中に何かあったら私の恥だと。サクラと一緒に いるの、すごいよペインを一撃でとか。
Two guys. The one with Hinata says, if anything happens to you (Hinata) while Hiashi-sama and Hanabi-sama are away, it'd be a great shame to me. The one with Sakura is amazed that Pain was beaten by one hit. (yasha: Apparently he's watching Naruto vs Pain fight with his byakugan)

カカシは埋まったままです。
Kakashi is still buried in the rubbles.

そういえば、前にも神羅天征は使ったみたいです。コナンが前のときより5人(天道以外)の回復が遅いと。で 、紙分身やめて私が看ると。
Incidentally, shinra tensei (of this scale) had been used before this. Konan comments that compared to last time, the recovery of the 5 bodies (other than Tendou) has become slower.


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2008)

rehost of vered's image


----------



## vered (Dec 26, 2008)

from the guy who posted Kakashis pic 2 more  sentences:

綱手は暗部が額を見て、すでに創造再生の術を解放されてカツユ様に全チャクラを・・これではもう・・

という描写です。 
暗部はこのペインの術から里の人々を守るために、と言ってるから術と同時かな。ガアラみたいに。


----------



## VASSiLi (Dec 26, 2008)

Hosted on Imageshack the pic posted by vered


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2008)

vered said:


> from the guy who posted Kakashis pic 2 more  sentences:
> 
> 綱手は暗部が額を見て、すでに創造再生の術を解放されてカツユ様に全チャクラを・・これではもう・・
> 
> ...


ANBU looking at Tsunade's forehead. Souzou Saisen been released throgh Katsuyu with chakra... She's on the edge...
Trying to protect the people from Pain's technique, ANBU simultaneous uses some jutsu.Similar to Gaara's.

Something like that :xzaru


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2008)

rehost of the cover


----------



## Pocketmofo (Dec 26, 2008)

Real quick clarification on the second line of the mini-spoiler translated by Hatifnatten earlier:

The Anbu mention that Tsunade used her Souzousaisei to pump all of her chakra to Katsuyu to save all the villagers from Pein's jutsu so the spoiler writer figured that she must have done it at around the same moment Pain used his super Shinratensei. The spoiler writer then adds, she saved the villagers sorta like Gaara did. (*when he used all of his strength to make the giant sand shield against Deidara's blast) 

Basically, the Anbu are talking about Tsunade's technique. As far as the spoiler goes, there is no mention of any Anbu jutsu.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 27, 2008)

Big clarify, no new byakugan



			
				boyakist4649 from MH said:
			
		

> Just to clarify a little bit...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## darion (Dec 28, 2008)

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

from 2ch


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Dec 28, 2008)

is that right (it seems naruto is even better than Jiraiya)

?

I'll settle this!

is me right! (the one you're looking for/interested in [on another page])


----------



## Kitsukaru (Dec 28, 2008)

Rotated for better view and rehosted.


----------



## vered (Dec 29, 2008)

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Foolworm (Dec 29, 2008)

comics? collection

10 year anniversary 4-koma omake: 

comics? collection


----------



## vered (Dec 29, 2008)

A guy on the Shoryuken.com forums :
First pic - Naruto says, "Me, right?!"

Second Pic - Naruto says, "Having the Hokage of Konoha come out to fight guys like this...Granny, go and drink some tea."
Tsunade just says "Naruto..."
I think the images of Jiraiya and Minato at Naruto back is how Tsunade is seeing Naruto.
Sakura says, "What just happened? I can't see from this distance."
Hiashi says, "Its incredible. He took one one of the Pain's in an instant."
Sakura thinks "Naruto, you..."
Gamabunta says something, the text is very difficult to read but I think it goes something like "Hey Gramps, doesn't think make you think of those two guys in the past?"

Third Pic
Old Frog says, "Yes...it seems like Naruto has surpassed the current generation."
Pain says, "Uzumaki Naruto"
Naruto says, "Let's finish this!!!"


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Dec 29, 2008)

*Rehosting for better Viewing................Please don't ban just delete if I broke any rules here, thanks.*


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Dec 29, 2008)

the last picture is naruto writing new year cards and saying it's a pain in the ass.  a letter from kiba arrives which says something like:

10 years of you as the main character!! everyone's really bored of you now.
This manga needs an image change and the main character needs to be changed.  I suggest that this year ! should be the main character.


----------



## Rod (Dec 29, 2008)

*While the proper ones don't come;

Credits:* *Painless Sacrifice @ MangaHelpers *


----------



## Apackof9001Ninjas (Dec 29, 2008)

My good friend Muken is vacationing in Japan right now and has been gracious enough to upload the LQ raw of ch 430

These points


----------

